# The reprobate mind (John Ball)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2021)

A reprobate sense or mind, is a mind destitute of judgment, and void of common reason, taking evil for good, and good for evil, neither fearing God, or reverencing Man, regarding neither right nor wrong, Luk. 18. 4.

John Ball, _A short treatise: containing all the principal grounds of Christian religion. By way of questions and answers: very profitable for all sorts of men, but especially for householders_ (London: William Welby, 1617), p. 74.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

